# Ovulation and IBS?



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

do any of you notice more pain and bloating during ovulation? this month has been awful for me......very bloated.....gas pains, some spasms, constipation.....it's hard...can't wait until this passes...so depressing...I feel fine one day and then the next week, I'm all messed up. I wanted to start the year off right by exercising again..doing my yoga and pilates, and can't get to the gym because of worries that my spasms will come on....that's the worst feeling. but this month i'm very different...strange feelings in my gut. anyone else notice occassional patterns with ovulation and symptoms of your ibs?


----------



## sheri (Jan 1, 2005)

I definitley noticed a pattern with my ibs and ovulation time.I had been on the pill for 8 years and then when I quit I had alot more bowel pains when I was ovulating.For like three days I would feel alot of pressure in my bowels and it would even hurt to walk.It so weird how much IBS symptoms go along with our cycle- because now that I am pregnant most of my symptoms have disappeared.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

oooooooooooooooooo looking forward to pregnancy then.....always have been a bit hesitant with IBS and pregnancy.....thought it would make things worse...hope i'm like you-where it gets better!Good luck with the baby-is this your first? How far along are you? My husband and I are going to start trying this year...very nervous-have never really liked the thought of being pregnant.


----------



## sheri (Jan 1, 2005)

Yes this is our first baby-I'm only 8 weeks rightnow-quite early.Believe me I was very scared of getting pregnant too-didn't know how the IBS would affect it.But decided it will definitley be worth whatever i have to go through in the end! Plus from stories I've heard from other ladies in this forum it seems that the ibs doesn't affect the pregnancy.My doctor doesn't seem to be too concerned about it either.So don't be nervous and good luck when you do start trying!So far I've been the closest to being "normal" than I ever have been in the last 8 years!!I'll keep ya updated.


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

Ah yes, ovulating is quite unpleasant for me as well. I can physically feel the ovulation process, a sharp pain in my side that usually goes away in a day or two. I get all gassy and bloated. Oh, the joys of being a woman!


----------



## sdunn (Jan 11, 2005)

I had never gotten period cramps before IBS-- now, for a few weeks, I too can feel sharp pings when I'm ovulating. I thought it was just me! somehow it feels better to know others are experiencing the same thing.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

i hope this goes aawy when i get my period...can't take too much more of this....bloated, gassy, crampy, soft stools, pings here and there....i do have ulcerative proctitis though..so i'm hoping this isn't some type of flare. have been so good for 2.5 years! keeping fingers crossed! i do know that i do tend to get this way with ovulation..just so hard to distinguish what's what....good to know i'm not alone though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

Yes, yes, yes Boxgirl - absolutely exactly the symptoms you describe and yes, around ovulation. Initially, I had an ovarian scan, as apparently ovarian cysts can mimic the IBS symptoms but my ovaries were fine. I'm also convinced that stress plays a huge part in all of this and I do get incredibly irritable around ovulation but is this a chicken and egg - which causes which. I can't suggest anything helpful but perhaps its at least a comfort to know you are certainly not alone.All the best anywaySue, Manchester


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

I find that during the dreadful ovulation time, that a hot compress really helps. I heat up my magic bag thing and put it on the area. It doesnt get rid of it, but it is quite soothing.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

it is comforting......keeping my fingers crossed that it all disappears when i get my period! wish me luck! don't want to have to make a trip to my GI.....


----------



## kiandra (Jan 12, 2005)

I have found the same pattern of pain even though I have had a hysterectomy 3yrs ago.I still have ovaries and am comforted that other women have reported the same thing.I never go out without my trusty wheatbag my children now have nicknamed me granny wheatbag.


----------



## Katrina (Jan 13, 2005)

I always find my IBS -C follows a monthly pattern with my cycle.. I empty the day before I start my cycle and then have C through most of it.my cycle usually stops around day 3-4 then I empty and get C again until it finnishes.so there is definitely some corelation.I have heard of a few woman getting IBS during pregnacy and having a really really hard time with the pregancy..I had my IBS before my pregnancy and yeah it is probabley one of the things that helped me get it really under control as I was always hungry and always eating small snacks.


----------



## nhlgal (Jul 29, 2003)

i'm on the pill... and ovulating...and have ibs...would ovulating have your vagina swell a little and feel uncomfortable....i had horrible pains when i first got ibs...not sure now?


----------

